
Ask HN:Online analytical platform focused on growth metrics? - Sandorie
Sup guys,<p>A friend and I from school have been working a side project for a while, mainly because we needed it. We also have approached different startups and they have agreed on the problem and the solution we offer. We are building an online analytical platform focus on growth metrics (KPI&#x27;s).
 Most of our &quot;competitors&quot; (like Chartio) have build a data visualization platform targeted almost exclusively at the business user. Everything about this product has been engineered to make the task of visualizing data easy. 
But there&#x27;s nothing on the web(except for blogs, and essays) that actually guides you on the task of knowing what metrics should you focusing on (depending on your industry) or a platform that can track::calculate your growth rate ( based on weekly&#x2F;monthly performance) and what impact could that have on your yearly projections and future valuation. 
We had this concern last year with small software that we sold, because we wanted to know “what” metrics I should be tracking and consolidating?. Why are those specific metrics important and how can I track them? all within one platform. (no excels, or essays, etc.)<p>:Just wanted to see if this was an actual problem worth solving, or if it was nothing more than a personal need.<p>Thanks guys- Sorry for the long post.
======
brudgers
One way to find out if it is a _business_ problem worth solving is to ask
people to pay for it before it is built. If people will, then it is worth
money once the check clears. If they won't pay, then it might still be, but
probably isn't because it does not directly address a serious pain point.

Good luck.

~~~
Sandorie
Agree. One of the thoughts that i had was:: even if they say they will pay for
it.. would they actually do it when the time comes. I find that a lot of
people will say "yes" just to give you a quick answer and call it a day. But
thanks nonetheless. Cheers!

~~~
brudgers
Don't know if you are familiar with HN user Patrick "patio11" Mackenzie. His
site: [http://www.kalzumeus.com/archive/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/archive/)

~~~
Sandorie
hmm.. Nope. why?

